# Deer Camp



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

> > Deer Camp 
> > 
> > The guys were all at deer camp. They had to
> > bunk two to a room, but no one wanted to room with
> > Daryl because he snored so badly. They decided
> > it wasn't fair to make one of them stay with him 
> > the whole time, so they voted to take turns. The
> > first guy slept in Daryl's cabin and came to
> > breakfast the next morning with his hair a mess
> > and his eyes all bloodshot. The other guys said,
> > "Man, what happened to you?" "Daryl snored so
> > loudly, I just sat up and watched him all night."
> > The next night it was Frank's turn. In the
> > morning, same thing: hair standing up, eyes all
> > blood-shot. "Man, what happened to you? You look
> > awful!" "That Daryl shakes the roof. I sat up
> > and watched him all night." The third night
> > was Bubba's turn. Bubba was a big burly 
> > ex-football player - a man's man. The next
> > morning he came to breakfast, bright eyed and bushy
> > tailed. "Good morning," he said. The others
> > couldn't believe it! "Man, what happened?" He
> > said, "Well, we got ready for bed. I went and tucked
> > Daryl in and kissed him good night. He sat up and
> > watched me all night."


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Try the humor section, it might be a bigger hit there. :lol: Good ole bubba! :wink: :lol:


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

I had to pass that one on to a few friends. I've been chuckling about that one all day.

Thanks for the laugh,
:lol:


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That was funny.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: That's hillarious....I used to snore like that until just recently I had an operation done and now I haven't snored in over a month! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 is the loadest snorer I have ever heard. I tried Bubba's tactic, wapitit67 just smiled and rolled onto his stomach. :shock: I let him snore. -)O(- 

PRO


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Its cause I knew I didn't have anything to worry about...I know you love me.. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Its cause I knew I didn't have anything to worry about...I know you love me.. 8)


You are confusing me with Zim. :evil:

I actually was just wondering if you were even alive, you have been awful quite on the forum, did you get ungrounded or something. :mrgreen:

PRO


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just barely got the IT people here at work to make this an "unrestricted" web site....seems the government thinks we're alla bunch of no-account terrorists here. They must have seem to poop thread


----------

